# HOW MANY CORDS HAVE YOU BURNED SO FAR THIS YEAR



## highmark800 (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay all since the first part of November I have burned aprox 1 full cord of wood. How about you?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 25, 2009)

Almost 2 cord since Sept.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 25, 2009)

4 cords started oct.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 25, 2009)

1 and a half cords of poplar and assorted junk sized wood for the shoulder season. Been going 24/7 since mid November, now I'm into 2 year old oak and mulberry ( 2 cords combined ) this should bring me to mid March for final shoulder and remainder of poplar & maple. That would leave me 1 cord of poplar & 3 cords of oak for 2010 & 2011. Time for stepping up on the scrounging. Last few years I have been 2 years ahead, and I'd like to keep it that way. Cheers.


----------



## JotulOwner (Dec 25, 2009)

Just over 1/2 cord since early October so far, but I burn evenings and weekends on colder days.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 25, 2009)

Probably about a cord of ash, oak and locust. My house has great southern exposure and barely needs the insert on as long as the sun is up.


----------



## leftyscott (Dec 25, 2009)

Little more than 1/2 cord since Nov.


----------



## Wallyworld (Dec 25, 2009)

Less than 1, probably 50 gallons of oil


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Dec 25, 2009)

Just over 1 cord since Nov.


----------



## Justin M (Dec 26, 2009)

2 cords since September.


----------



## Redburn (Dec 26, 2009)

About a cord since mid Oct......


----------



## wallis54806 (Dec 26, 2009)

2 cords maple and oak since the beginning of October.


----------



## ROBERT F (Dec 26, 2009)

2 1/5 TO 3, depending on how much is in my porch stacks.  dont really feel like measuring.  all pine variety.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 26, 2009)

2-3 since early October but hard to say since most of it was cut off chunks.


----------



## cre73 (Dec 26, 2009)

About 1.5 cords since beginning of November. A few fires in Oct. in the evenings.


----------



## Todd (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a hair over 1 cord. Started out burning Boxelder and Elm in Oct/Nov and now I'm into the good stuff Black Locust.


----------



## burntime (Dec 26, 2009)

I have burned 1-1.5 cord since September...


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 26, 2009)

1ish. slow to start the season, then pretty hard in the first part of december. i probably will be less than midway through the stack on that midway date we talked about in some other thread (was that jan 22?)


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just finishing up my first cord here. Been burning since Late Oct. and have used about $10 worth of NG


----------



## rphurley (Dec 26, 2009)

Burned about 1 cord so far since October.  The heat hasn't come on once since I've been burning steady throughout December.


----------



## madrone (Dec 26, 2009)

roughly 96 cu. ft.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 26, 2009)

CTburns said:
			
		

> HOW MANY CORDS HAVE YOU BURNED SO FAR THIS YEAR?




ABOUT 1.5.

WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ME?


----------



## John_M (Dec 26, 2009)

About 1.75 cords of ash since mid-September (new stove). 159 gallons of propane (mostly domestic hot water) since late April.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 26, 2009)

Since Oct., about a cord of Poplar (used until it got fairly cold), and half of Hickory with some Cherry.


----------



## joshlaugh (Dec 26, 2009)

2 1/2 cords started night fires on  September 30th


----------



## hawkeye4771 (Dec 27, 2009)

am finishing up 2 cords of oak and walnut that i started burning in November, prior to that i burned 2 cords of ash and maple rounds from when i started burning end of September. So 4 cords since end of September and am now tapping into my hickory and black locust for the coldest months. had been averaging $40 in heat bills with the heat turned off but mid December it started getting into the teens night AND day, I can't tend to the stove while at work all day so turned up the heat  a week or so ago. maybe after the 1st of the year i'll turn the heat back off and see how temps go. this is my first full year of having the woodstove [ Regency] so it's a learning process.


----------



## ihookem (Dec 27, 2009)

About 2/3 of a cord. Half was popple, other half was oak. Started mid nov.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Dec 27, 2009)

im about 1.5 cords in since early October.


----------



## Riegel (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been burning since early October. As of Christmas Day I have gone through 1 cord of maple, oak & locust.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 27, 2009)

I've gone thru just under 2 full cords since September 28th, and we have about 3 2/3's left. Mostly oak with a 1/3 cord of maple and some pine mixed in the whole batch.
I use an average of 2/3 cord every month, with Jan. & Feb. killing the average. The Jan., Feb. thing is pretty SOP for most of us, eh?


----------



## heatwise (Dec 27, 2009)

3/4 ,mostly scrappy bits and odd pieces. very mild shoulder season.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 28, 2009)

About 1 Cord since early October. I have a pellet stove in the main part of the house so the Wood Stove gets used mainly at nights.


----------



## ramonbow (Dec 28, 2009)

about 1 cord of boxelder and similar wood.  burning just on the weekends.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 28, 2009)

About 2 cords of oak and some other mixed hardwoods.  Wood is moderately seasoned by Hearth.com member standards.  We also have an open fireplace (blasphemy!!) that we burn in for ambiance and to waste good money.

First full year of wood stove burning (installed Feb 2009).  We burn 12 x 5 (weekdays) and 18 x 2 (weekends).

Only 125-130 gallons of oil so far, and it's been fairly cold this fall/early winter here in MD, been burning since late October.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Dec 28, 2009)

1.10 cord of pine and soft maple, 6 splits of oak.


----------



## EKLawton (Dec 28, 2009)

around 1 cord or less, oil just for the hot water, started mid October


----------



## Max Headroom (Dec 29, 2009)

About 1.5 cord of maple and cherry. On to the hickory and oak in January.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 29, 2009)

I have burned like 20 logs sense last week. %-P  (just got the stove back online)

Black Locust, Cherry, white birtch and some Ash


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 29, 2009)

A little over 1 cord, mostly maple, pine, cherry. In the last few weeks I was burning some ash and oak because it was cold. I have been saving my good oak for Jan feb then finish up the maple and pine in the spring .


----------



## mikes67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just finished my first cord some oak mostly ash. Started burning in the middle of November. Also used about 60$ worth of NG. decent for a 2300 Sq ft house that's a 100 years old


----------



## runandjump (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a frog hair over 1 cord and "0" LP for heat!! And a whole lot warmer than years past. This is my first year!!


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 29, 2009)

Little less than 1.5 cords - started just before thanksgiving


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I'm past the one cord mark now and will be going through the wood a little quicker now.  It was -28C this morning and the stove was throttled back enough that the gas furnace came on.  Still, I'd rather shell out a dollar for gas to have more coals in the morning for a quicker recovery and have a happy wife than see my breath and have a disgruntled wife.

What a difference a day makes.  Yesterday morning I awoke to 76 degrees in the house and lots of coals to get the fire rip roaring before the wife got up.  She's not happy unless the whole house is at 74 degrees while she gets ready for work.  A wood stove can't raise the temp nearly as fast as a 100,000 BTU gas furnace can.  She's off work for the holidays now but when she is working, it seems like such a waste to bring the house up to that temp for such a short time but hey, whatever it takes to make her happy.


----------



## fire_man (Dec 29, 2009)

So far about 1 and a half chords, although the oil heat has come on a bunch of times this winter. we put plastic sheets on some of the windows and watch them inflate on most winter days. :bug:


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 29, 2009)

I HAVE BURNED 1 FULL CORD SO FAR THIS YEAR


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, ARE WE ALL GOING TO START SHOUTING NOW?


----------



## fossil (Dec 29, 2009)

Could you guys keep it down in here...I'm trying to read the next thread over.      Rick


----------



## breamer999 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heating a 1100 sq. foot log home.
Started burning Oct 2nd.  

Cord 1 was Dec 15th
An additioinal 1/2 cord up to now

All black spruce, from my property

May go with a stick of maple tonight, -11C with a 80kmh wind out of the northwest.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 29, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> OK, ARE WE ALL GOING TO START SHOUTING NOW?



Not sure, but the OP shouted the title of the thread and I got caught up in the moment


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 30, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> OK, ARE WE ALL GOING TO START SHOUTING NOW?



WHAT? Can't hear a darn thing with all this shouting going on.
Oh well, my wife thinks I'm deaf in one ear, and can't hear out the other. :coolsmile:


----------



## Vande (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll try not to shout.  Used right around 2 cord to date, starting in October.  Have only burned oil for dhw (I did not want to shout DHW). Mostly maple, beech, and some yellow birch.  Quite happy with the performance of the Lopi, and it really needs to crank tonight, windy and sub-zero.


----------



## hareball (Dec 30, 2009)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> Little less than 1.5 cords - started just before thanksgiving



Same here. Just about all oak.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like I am on the high end, just checked this morning and I have used a hair under 3 cords. About half of it was soft/junk wood - willow/pine/somewhat punky. 
Got a tad over 15 cord c/s/s with about 1/2 of it ready if needed for this year. 
Heading out cutting this afternoon.
The FPX Elite 44 is a hungry machine, works great but has a big appetite... and my girls love it warm in the house.


----------



## 1600classic (Dec 30, 2009)

About 1.5 cords since Nov. 1.


----------



## rfrazier (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is still active thread but I have burned a little over 4 cords here in cold RI.  It has been a cold winter but the house is nice and warm.  One of the things I'd like to understand for those of you that have burned 2 cords and under is 1. Size of house and 2. amount of heating required. 

For me:

2800sq ft house (3 stories - close 3rd floor in winter)
Burn 24x7 starting in Oct and till the pallets are empty (March).  I have a stay at home wife and one child at home still. House is at warmest 74 and cools down to about 65 after a long night burn. Oil only comes on during extreme cold mornings when temp is in single digits (due to wind chill).  I would guess that my consumption would be probably half to 3/4 if there was no one home during the day and I could do two long burns a day with hot fast burns in morning and evening hours.

thanks all - this is a fantastic site and appreciate all the knowledge.

RF


----------



## hareball (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi rfrazier 
What kind of stove are you running? Nice to see another 24/7 burner!


----------



## rfrazier (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi hareball - 

fireplace extraordinaire   Elite 44 

The year before we got the fireplace I spent close to $4K in oil and decided to swear off the oilman.

Last Year - I bought firewood (7.5 cords) plus some of my own cuttings for a total of $800 spent plus about $700 in total Oil costs (we didn't get the fireplace till Dec, Nov bill alone was almost $550)
so a positive year compared to 2007 (agree oil was out of sight that year but who knew it would recover)

This year - I spent about $1200 on wood (11+ cords) and only one oil bill so far - $160 !! woohoo!! 

I figure at an average savings of $2K this thing would pay for itself in two to three years - looks like I'm right on track. 


Noticed your tag - I think I have a little mason in me, I built a dry stacked wall, 120' in length, about 4' in height.  It was a ton (no pun intended) of work but very relaxing if you enjoy back breaking work.  
Take a peek at some pics here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/rfrazier27/StoneWallSideYard#
oh yeah that is a fig tree standing in the yard. My grandfather took it home from Italy and I have been tending it for the past 8 years after he passed. It requires me to bury it each year to keep it insulated and dry.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2010)

I am down one cord of oak and probably a half cord of softwood that got burned in the early stages. I don't keep up with the softwood count. I am a third of the way through this years hardwood stacks. But next years wood has been sitting there for two years so if needed...


----------



## hareball (Jan 12, 2010)

rfrazier said:
			
		

> Hi hareball -
> 
> fireplace extraordinaire   Elite 44
> 
> ...



Thats a beautiful wall! I love the stone prperty lines I always saw in Vermont. What used to be bare mountains and stone wall propert lines is now covered with soft and hard woods and the stone still remains. I like how it runs with the road then heads up the mountain through the woods! 
I hope your wall lasts hundreds and hundreds of years.


----------



## ChillyGator (Jan 12, 2010)

about 2/3 cord of oak since October.........most in the last two weeks!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 12, 2010)

A little over 2 cords here since October.


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've just wrapped up my second cord yesterday.  Kicked in the wood burner on November 1st, 3200 square feet.  I was hoping to get through to March 1st on 3.5 cord.  That would be awesome but I might go over a little....we'll see how Jan/Feb treat us.


----------



## lakside (Jan 13, 2010)

Just about half way through third.  We average a cord a month...for six months...


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jan 13, 2010)

rfrazier said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure if this is still active thread but I have burned a little over 4 cords here in cold RI.  It has been a cold winter but the house is nice and warm.  One of the things I'd like to understand for those of you that have burned 2 cords and under is 1. Size of house and 2. amount of heating required.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm into my 4Th cord now . My house temps are about the same as yours and i heat 3000 feet in the dead of winter but have  1600 feet more that we close the door on if its below 30o . 

  I'm heating with a  hearthstone equinox
                                                            John


----------



## awfireman (Jan 13, 2010)

2 Cords since mid-october. Mostly Scarlet and White Oak. Have 3 cords of 3 year old Black Cherry,White Pine and a bit of Apple.

First year burning with the Castine and we love this stove. Heating a open floor plan, 1500sqft Cape here in Plymouth. During the single digit and low teen temps we has last week the Jotul has no problem bringing the downstairs to 73 and upstairs too 71. Oil Co. called and asked if we need a delivery and my wife happily declined


----------



## Jim Post (Jan 14, 2010)

Broke out the tape measure tonight after restocking the the indoor pile....

I am down to 73 ft.  started with 128 in mid October....(55x1.5x4)/128 = 2.58 cords used so far.

Regulation heat wave arrived this week with temps breaking 30 degrees.  That'll help.

Stay Warm!


----------



## wood spliter (Jan 15, 2010)

I've burned about a cord since December


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 15, 2010)

olpotosi said:
			
		

> Broke out the tape measure tonight after restocking the the indoor pile....
> 
> I am down to 73 ft.  started with 128 in mid October....(55x1.5x4)/128 = 2.58 cords used so far.



Looks like some easy btus in that treeline behind your woodpile.


----------

